# Rider damaged my car



## Sherlock17 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi guys. Rider damaged my car with shopping cart, which is repair cost will be at least 800$. I talked to Uber they refused to pay me that money, because insurance has 1000$ deduction. And now I want to get 250$ inconvenience fee and again they refusing to give that. What's is your suggestions guys?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sherlock17 said:


> What's is your suggestions guys?


Post pics of this $800 damage so we can give you better advice.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Its between your business and the passenger. What's an app t
Company have to do with a shopping cart.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Its between your business and the passenger. What's an app t
> Company have to do with a shopping cart.


Your answers blow.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Your answers blow.


+1

Definitely someone else's fault


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Contact lawyer and sue. Maybe you can get on Judge Judy. I think I have seen two lyft riders on daytime court tv


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Did they call it normal wear and tear? Apparently poking a hole in the floor mat with a ? is normal wear and tear!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Its between your business and the passenger. What's an app t
> Company have to do with a shopping cart.


how much do Uber and Lyft pay you to shill here ?


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

You are stuck paying out of pocket, read the deductible limits. You can likely go by MAACO and see if that body shop company can fix it. Have had good luck with them on vehicles that were not roadway accident related. Also shuffle on down the road and hope that Uber will not now deactivate you because of vehicle blemish.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Sorry that something like this happened to you. I hate it when pax treat rideshare vehicles like American subway trains/public buses.

Does Uber demanding more evidence?

If you have a dash cam, give them the footage with time stamps and date of when this happened. Take photos and give them to Uber ASAP within 3 business days. If they keep rejecting, keep contacting them. If you don't have dash cam footage, try to contact the manager of the supermarket/store you were in and get CCTV footage with time stamps and date. If there are more stores near that area, ask all the stores.

How did the rider react and did you get the rider's information for insurance purposes?

According to this link, people who intentionally/unintentionally hit cars with shopping carts is typically covered under comprehensive insurance.
https://www.4autoinsurancequote.com...surance-cover-damage-done-by-a-shopping-cart/
I hope you'll find help.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Sherlock, serious question. Did the cart damage the paint? I know a guy who can do PDR. He did a stellar job on my 3 Series.

Nevermind. I see you are based outta Canada.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sherlock17 said:


> Hi guys. Rider damaged my car with shopping cart, which is repair cost will be at least 800$. I talked to Uber they refused to pay me that money, because insurance has 1000$ deduction. And now I want to get 250$ inconvenience fee and again they refusing to give that. What's is your suggestions guys?


I had something similar happen,

I picked up a giant Hooded rat, she had her entire litter of Hooded rat Pups with her.

I refused service due to being way over the passenger count (double my car's safe limit) on top of no car seats (for her youngest pups)

She in turn rammed my taxi with her shopping cart and caused considerable damage. (in excess of $1,000). Specifically she borked the entire headlight assembly and damaged 2 seperate body panels with the corner impact.

The police were called and she was arrested.

Then it became a very long battle of legal issues trying to get the responsible party to pay for the very deliberate damage.

She eventually ended up in a payment plan in exchange for dropping the criminal charges, she defaulted and went into collections, they sold the debt to a collections company for 30c on the dollar. (The collections company "bought" the right to collect the debt from the cab company for less than 1/3 of what the judgement was for.)

Grand total thy ended up losing money by attempting (and failing) to get her to pay for it, only ever getting $300 when selling the debt to a collections company.

This would have been a tragic example of the world blowing up in my face, except for the fact that I didn't actually have to pay out of pocket to get the car fixed, the cab company had to.

Your going to end up eating the cost of the repair, it might even be cheaper than attempting to get paid for only a fraction of it.

This is one of MANY reasons i'm never going to use my own car for-hire ever again.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Get Thor's hammer.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

If someone kicked your car, would you call uber or the police?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Get Thor's hammer.
> 
> View attachment 327127


YEP ? confirmed, passenger's shopping cart ? hit my ride....
several hundred times ??



njn said:


> If someone kicked your car, would you call uber or the police?


 I'm in NYC⏩
You mean,
Kicked my car AGAIN??



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Post pics of this $800 damage so we can give you better advice.


You need to give @Sherlock17 some time to google for that image

Found


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> YEP ? confirmed, passenger's shopping cart ? hit my ride....
> several hundred times ??
> 
> I'm in NYC⏩
> ...


Toyota crumple zones working as designed. Kind of reminds me of this famous 70's car.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don't do X in New cars.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Toyota crumple zones working as designed. Kind of reminds me of this famous 70's car.


The Pinto was actually a pretty safe car with an undeserved reputation.

An investigation many years after the scandal showed that it was safer than the VW bug, Toyota Corolla and Datsun 510 of the time.

The full size Chevy truck with saddle tanks killed ten times the amount of people killed in Pintos.

I worked at an auto dismantler for many years and we crushed hundreds of thousands of vehicle including thousands and thousands of Pintos. Never saw a Pinto that was rearended and burned. I did see many, many VW bugs with engine fires due to a rubber connector in the dual port intake manifold that would split with age.

The Pinto (and Mustang II) front suspension was a favorite of car racers. I sold hundreds of sets to rebuilders.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Sherlock17 said:


> Hi guys. Rider damaged my car with shopping cart, which is repair cost will be at least 800$. I talked to Uber they refused to pay me that money, because insurance has 1000$ deduction. And now I want to get 250$ inconvenience fee and again they refusing to give that. What's is your suggestions guys?


Maybe try your regular insurance? It should cover body damage.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Gandler said:


> Maybe try your regular insurance? It should cover body damage.


insurance fraud is fun.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

njn said:


> insurance fraud is fun.


How is that insurance fraud? Most coverage should cover such damage, just be honest....


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Gandler said:


> How is that insurance fraud? Most coverage should cover such damage, just be honest....


Not during commercial activity.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

njn said:


> Not during commercial activity.


If you have rideshare coverage, it should cover you in the period of driving to and waiting to pick up passengers with most insurance companies.... Mine does, and I beleive most major companies do if you get rideshare coverage.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Gandler said:


> Maybe try your regular insurance? It should cover body damage.


$1000 would be cheaper than having your rate hiked up for next 3 years.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Gandler said:


> if you get rideshare coverage.


AND THERE IS THE KEY!


----------

